#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Naklua prepares for Vegetarian Festival

## dirtydog

*Preparations for Veggie Fest in Naklua*

A meeting took place at the Sawang Boriboon Foundation in Naklua on the afternoon of the 8th September to discuss the forthcoming Vegetarian Festival. 

The annual festival traditionally takes place at the end of September through to the beginning of October. Originally a Chinese practice it was taken up by Chinese people who immigrated to Thailand and the essentially religious custom has carried on year after year all over the country. 

Pattaya People

----------

